# Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau



## Fishbuster (20. März 2005)

Japaner, Coreaner und Chinesen sind schon lange ganzjährig in Las Palmas auf Gran Canria mit ihren Fangflotten stationiert. Ca. 50 Fangschiffe, alles so um 100 mtr. lang, gehen von dort in int. Gewässer auf Fang. Bestens ausgerüstet mit u.a Infrarot Sateliten Beobachtung.
 Spanien ist der weltgrösste Haifisch-Exporteur.
 Für den Hafen Las Palmas ist dies ein grosser Wirtschaftsfaktor. Liegeplatzgeld, Versorgung, Fracht mit Fernostflüge.
Deshalb berichtete das Fernsehen diese Woche mehrmals, dass nun die Chinesen ihren Stützpunkt dort mit einer Investition von 12-15.000.000 Euro ausbauen.
 Neue Kühlräume, Lagerhallen und Verwaltungsgebäude sollen noch dieses Jahr gebaut werden. 
Nach Hai, ist Thun und der Schwertfisch von grossem Interesse für die Chinesen.
Damit dürfte der östliche Nordatlanatik fest in die Fanghände der Asiaten sein,
denn vor drei jahren haben sich die Coreaner die Kap Verden gesichert.
Spanische Fishtrawler dagegen, müssen immer weitere Strecken fahren, um an Fisch zukommen. Teilweise bis Süd-Afrika oder bis zum Nordcap. Sie haben nicht das Geld um sich feste Stützpunkte zu kaufen. Sie sind dann dafür drei Monate auf See.


----------



## Agalatze (20. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

also langsam bekomme ich richtig hass auf diese trawler die aus fernost kommen.
genauso stört es mich wenn ausländische fischerflotten vor unseren deutschen küsten patrolieren. es nimmt einfach kein ende


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Ein Glück, dass wir in einer Demokratie leben und die Gesetze selbst bestimmen...


----------



## mattes (20. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Hallo!

Ist leider ein Irrtum, fischereimäßig leben wir in einer Diktatur. Der deutsche Fischer ist das ärmste Schwein.Die Nachbarn sind übermächtig!
Zu den Schlitzaugen kann ich nur sagen, die sollze man aus dem Atlantik vertreiben. Bei denen wird alles niedergemetzelt keine Achtung vor der Kreatur und dann suchen sie sich immer arme Länder wie z.B. Kapverden aus .
Da wird dann eine Fischereiflotte stationiert und die Einheimischen haben dann null Chance und auch nichts mehr zu sagen. Kontrolle brauchen die Asiaten ja nicht zu befürchten. Resultat: Ein Angelerparadies geht kaputt und die Bevölkerung kann sich nicht mal mehr selbst mit Fisch versorgen. Dieses Jahr wurden auf den Kapverden sogar Papageienfische gefangen , mein Bekannter sagte mir "schmecken nach Seife"  aber was soll man machen.Ich bin fast den ganzen Januar auf den Kapverden gewesen aber so wenig Thune habe ich in all den Jahren noch nicht gesehen.
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (21. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

@ mattes

noch ein Irrtum, fischereimäßig leben wir in der Marktwirtschaft!
Und aus den Fischen die nach Seife schmecken wird Futter.
Futter für das, was dann so schön billig im Supermarktdiscounter angeboten wird.
Außerdem sollen unsere asiatischen Freunde satt werden, denn nur dann können sie fleißig und billig das schaffen, was unseren Wohlstand ausmacht.
Verzichte nur mal kurz auf alles um dich herrum, was aus Asien kommt.
Du würdest frieren, hungern und Dich lagweilen.
Und bitte überdenke mal Deinen Ton hier.


----------



## mattes (21. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Dienststelle Ast

Freie Marktwirtschaft in EU Gewässern, das ist wohl der größte Lacher den ich gehört habe. In der Fischerei wird genau diktiert vom Fang bis zu den Preisen! Und meinen Ton brauche ich auch nicht überdenken, es ist nun mal meine Meinung und dazu stehe ich!!! Ob es Japan, Korea, Taiwan oder China ist hungern braucht von denen keiner aber in den Ländern wo deren Flotten operieren sehr wohl.
Gruß Mattes


----------



## angeltreff (21. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Also, wenn die spanischen Fischer sich aufregen, dann sind das Krokodilstränen! Diese sind ja nun nicht berühmt dafür, dass sie etwa Bestandserhaltend fischen würden. 60% der gesamten EU-Fangflotte besteht aus spanischen Trawlern, auch wenn in den letzten Jahren einige stillgelegt wurden. 

Die Nordsee wird übrigends hauptsächlich von spanischen und portugiesischen Trawlern geplündert.


----------



## LarsDA (22. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Mattes,
du kannst gerne zu deinem Ton stehen, aber "Schlitzaugen" - das ist irgendwie etwas herabwürdigend.
Chinesen können nix für ihre Schlitzaugen.
Und vorallem steckt hinter deinen Aussagen auch dein Wunsch, selbst dicke Beute machen zu können  #6 
Es ist nun einnmal so, dass das Nahrungsmittel Fisch knapp wird und - egal welche Nation das ist - A L L E   werden erst dann erkennen, was sie für nen Sch...... machen, wenn die Bestände dahin sind.
Und ich nehme uns Deutsche da nicht aus. 
Wer war denn am "Ausrotten" der Heringsschwärme in den 50er bis 70er Jahren in der Nordsee  beteiligt? Wer hat denn früher norwegische Fischer engagiert, um sich zeigen zu lassen, wie´s geht, an möglichst viel Fisch ranzukommen.
Wir waren das. Und zwar nicht nur bei Hering und Dorsch, sondern auch bei den Walen, als man nämlich erkannte, wie sich das Volk mit Wal-Margarine ernähren lässt. 
Und wir sinds genau so wie die anderen Nationen bis heute.
Da sitzen alle in einem Boot. Die Dorschbestände in der Nordsee haben sich sicherlich nicht selbst ausgerottet und Deutschland hat sicherlich nicht "Nein" gesagt, als man noch reiche Fischzüge machen konnte.
Dass die Chinesen und Asiaten überhaupt so geil auf den Fisch sind, liegt sicherlich auch in der landestypischen Ernährungsweise;  wäre sie bei uns so, bin ich überzeugt, dass auch wir weitaus größere Anstrengungen beim Fischfang unternehmen würden.
Wie auch immer:
es DARF einfach nicht mehr sein, dass die billigen Schweine mit teurem und immer weniger werdenden Fisch gefüttert werden. Da muss sich auch unsere Preiseinstellung ändern. Aber es ist doch nach wie vor so, dass die meisten unsere Landsleute die fetten billigen Fleischbrocken in den Supermärkten bevorzugen. DA gäbe es auch bei uns genug Probleme, die wir mal lösen müssten, bevor wir auf die "Schlitzaugen" schimpfen.
 #h


----------



## ralle (22. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

@ LarsDA

 |good:


----------



## LarsDA (22. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Viiiiiielen Dank *verbeug*
 #h


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (22. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

@ LarsDA

Vielen Dank, wir sind wohl einer Meinung.

Dachte schon, die flachen Sprüche gehen fast ohne Wiederrede durch.

*hutzieh*


----------



## Agalatze (23. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

@ larsDA
also in gewisser weise hast du ja schon recht, aber sollten nicht gerade DIESE länder aus den fehlern anderer nationen lernen ?????????????????????????
ich glaube sie wissen ganz genau was sie tun,übersehen aber mit absicht die problematiken, denn es findet ja nicht in deren sondern in fremden gewässern statt.
zum glück verhlaten sich  nicht alle länder so unkooperativ zur umwelt.
und ich möchte garnicht wissen was DIE machen würder wenn wir vor deren küsten unser schindluder treiben würden.


----------



## LarsDA (23. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Ich glaube, du MÖCHTEST nicht verstehen, was ich mit meinem Artikel mitteilen wollte. 
És ist heute wurscht, wo wer welchen Schindluder mit den Fischbeständen treibt. Es sind einfach zu viele Fischesser für die zu wenigen Fische.
Und die, die am Fisch verdienen, sorgen schon dafür, dass sie bis zum bitteren Ende ihr Auskommen haben.
Und um die Sache zum Abschluss zu bringen: 
Es sind NICHT NUR die Chinesen  #d


----------



## Palerado (23. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Solange es einen Markt für billigen Fisch gibt wird sich nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts ändern.

Die Fische werden früher oder später eh gefangen. Wenn nicht durch die Chinesen dann durch andere Länder.


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Dann sollten wir ja auch noch schnell ein paar Schiffe losschicken. Wenn das Ende eh schon absehbar ist machen unsre paar Kutter die Sau auch nicht mehr fett und wir haben wenigstens noch was davon... </ironie>

Bin zwar auch kein Optimist, aber alles einfach so hinzunehmen widerstrebt mir ebenso total!!!


----------



## Agalatze (23. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

@ just a placebo
jo so siehts aus !!!!

@ larsDA ich habe schon verstanden was du meinst,aber bin trotzdem der meinung, dass es nicht angehen kann dass einige staaten als vorbild vorran gehen und andere staaten gerade DIES zunutze machen und ihre flotten ausbauen.
und natürlich sind es nicht nur die chinesen !!! da geb ich dir voll und ganz recht


----------



## mattes (24. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Erstmal sind das keine flachen Sprüche die ich mache und zum 2. beschäftige ich mich sehr viel mit der Fischerei allein schon berufsmäßig ( ich wohne auch nur 300m von der Nordsee entfernt). Dann plündern nicht die Portugiesen oder Spanier die Nordsee ( völliger Nonsens) sondern die Dänen mit ihrer Industtriefischerei  also eine Fischerei wie sie Von Deutschen und Holländern nicht mehr betrieben wird. Im Jahresdurchschnitt fangen die Dänen 1,2 Mio. Tonnen für Fischmehl, davon sind 900000 t Tobis (Sandaale ) . Nun aber zurück zu Japan , China usw. das sind ja keine Entwicklungsländer.Die Japaner fischen schon lange weltweit aber die Art und Weise ist nicht ok. . Die japanischen Piers in Las Palmas z.B. sind total abgeschottet damit auch keiner mitbekommt was da passiert. Mindestmaße oder Artenschutz sind doch Fremdworte. Wer wollte das Hai-finning im Atlantik  weiter betrieben wird : Korea ,wer will mit Hilfe von armen Ländern den Walfang wieder aufleben lassen:Japan usw, deshalb habe ich eine negative Meinung. Es wird viel über Fischerei geredet aber man muß sich schon mehr damit befassen um sie zu verstehen.
Im diesen Sinne frohe Ostern
Mattes


----------



## Fishbuster (24. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Kein Ausländischer Fishtrawler fischt in japanischen Gewässern und auch kaum die eigenen Boote. 60 meilen Hoheitsgebiet! Die behalten ihre eigenen Gewässer als gute Reserve. Wie schlau!
Warum kauft Ihr von den Schildkröten.- Delfin.- Wal, Haifressern und Alleskillern als Sportfischer/Angler noch Angelzeug?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Das ist ja wirklich mal ne gute Frage?  |kopfkrat 

Also denn mal nen neuen Slogan: 
"Japanisches Raubfischergerät gehört nicht an deutsche Naturschützergewässer" oder so ...  

aber welche Firmen in China & Co sind denn nicht auch in Japanischer oder gesteuerter Investorenhand?  |kopfkrat immerhin sind Shimano-Rollen ja so die besten ... :c


----------



## mattes (27. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Hallo Fishbuster!
Die Japaner haben ihre Gewässer schon lange leergefischt! Deshalb machen sie ja auch Jagd auf Delphine und weil die Gewässer so leer sind fischen sie in aller Welt. Nicht wie einige meinen das wir billig Fisch essen können sondern um den eigenen Markt zu befriedigen. Es wäre wohl kein Deutscher bereit 100 Dollar für eine Portion Blauflossenthun auszugeben. Und bei der Arbeit sind sie effektiv und skrupellos.  
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Big Fins (27. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Möchte hier ganz klar solche Mißbildungen wie mattes dämliche Ausage verurteilen.

Es ist sicher nicht OK, was die Japaner, Koreaner und Chinesen da abziehen.
Andereiseits kann die Zuständige Regierung auch was dagegen tun, wenn sie das möchte. Aber wie man sieht tut sie das nicht, im Gegenteil. Kein Wunder wo soviel Geld fließt.
Im Übriegen, auch Norwegen möchte den Walfang wieder kommerziell betreiben.
Alte Tradizionen sterben nicht.


----------



## Fishbuster (28. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

....was der Mattes da schreibt, ist wirklich nicht das Richtige.
Vor einiger Zeit war ein dicker Bericht mit diesem Thema im Spanischem Fernsehen. Die jap. Küstengewässer sind voll mit Fisch, weil sie seit Jahren unter Schutz stehen. Zwischen 60 bis 200 Meilen!!!
Sie bleiben als die eigenen Reserven falls die anderen Meere mal leer sind. 
Delfin wird u.a. von denen gefangen, weil er im Fleisch eine jap. Delikatesse ist und er steht nicht unter Schutz. Sie fangen ihn deshalb auch nicht aus Fischmangel, wie Mattes schreibt.
Unsere Welt besteht zu 70% aus Wasser, sprich Meer und diese Wasserfläche kann man nicht komplett unter Landesschutz stellen. Es wird also immer internationale Gewässer geben und da kann halt JEDER Fischen.
Um wegen der Entfernung dahin zukommen, müssen die Fangboote recht Gross sein. Das heisst dann auch, sie können/müssen dann auch grosse Mengen fangen. Wegen der Wirtschaftlichkeit.
Schneeballsystem.
Petri Heil


----------



## mattes (28. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Da habt ihr mich mißverstanden. Die Japaner fangen Delphine weil sie ihnen schmecken und weil es Nahrungskonkurenten sind. In einem hast du aber nicht recht Fishbuster. Die Longliner sind nicht so groß wegen der Entfernung nach Japan, deshalb  bauen sie überall Stützpunkte auf den Rest besorgen dann große Kühlschiffe. Und was Plaa Sawai mit den Regierungen meint ist natürlich Schwachsinn. Wie sollen denn arme Drittländer das regeln.Sie bekommen Geld für die Fischereirechte und das wars. Kontrollmöglichkeiten haben sie keine, das beste Beispiel Cabo Verde: Küstenwache Fehlanzeige und weil das so ist wird gefischt auf Teufel komm raus man braucht ja keine Angst zu haben erwischt zu werden.

Mattes


----------



## Karstein (28. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Die Wut über diese Missstände haben wir wohl allesamt im Bauch...Trotzdem möchte ich als Moderator euch bitten, über Fishbuster´s Eingangsthread sachlich zu diskutieren und die Wortwahl zu überdenken.

Dass auch unsere Initiativen etwas bewegen könnten, zeigt dieses Beispiel:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=689210&postcount=1

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Big Fins (31. März 2005)

*AW: Fangflotte der Chinesen auf Kanaren weiter im Ausbau*

Lieber mattes, behalte Deine äußerungen über die kleinen Augen anderer Menschen doch lieber für Dich, das war mein Anliegen.
Und wieso kann eine Regierung nichts gegen fremdländische Fischerei unternehmen, wenn sie es möchte?? Nun bin ich aber gespannt...


----------

